# Voi lo sapevate che...



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
> Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
> E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente
> 
> Buscopann


sì lo sapevo e secondo me fanno benissimo. se bevi non devi guidare se guidi non devi bere.
i feriti quando sono lievi potevano anche essere morti se non avessero avuto "culo"


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
> Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
> E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente
> 
> Buscopann


veramente anche se non fai un incidente .....


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì lo sapevo e secondo me fanno benissimo. se bevi non devi guidare se guidi non devi bere.
> i feriti quando sono lievi potevano anche essere morti se non avessero avuto "culo"


Scusa..ma ti devono ritirare la patente.,.Non la macchina.

E' come se io vado a rubare in casa di qualcuno e lo Stato mi pignora i mobili..Ma che kazzo di legge è?!
Deve impedire alle persone di guidare attraverso il ritiro della patente..Ma non puoi piortarmi via qualcosa di MIA proprietà! Ma stiamo scherzando?!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente anche se non fai un incidente .....


Ancora peggio..

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
> Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
> E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente
> 
> Buscopann















VUOI DIRE che è piu' conveniente  girare a fari spenti , essere pieni di alcool e coca, ammazzarne in un colpo 4. ed essere fuori dalla galera dopo tre anni?!!!

E' successo a un mio amico, lui è il morto.

I bastardi sono già usciti di galera.

non hanno fatto nemmeno un anno per ogni morto.

Busco...solo per dirti che io non ci capisco piu' un cazzo. mi sono arresa a questo paese di merda.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente anche se non fai un incidente .....


ma no....fino al sequestro no triglia...


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> VUOI DIRE che è piu' conveniente girare a fari spenti , essere pieni di alcool e coca, ammazzarne in un colpo 4. ed essere fuori dalla galera dopo tre anni?!!!
> 
> E' successo a un mio amico, lui è il morto.
> 
> ...


Se vuoi commettere un omicidio, in questo Paese, basta uscire in macchina e tirarlo sotto..Ti danno l'omicidio colposo e dopo un paio di anni agli arresti doomiciliari sei fuori

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì lo sapevo e secondo me fanno benissimo. se bevi non devi guidare se guidi non devi bere.
> i feriti quando sono lievi potevano anche essere morti se non avessero avuto "culo"


Lo sai che bastanotre bicchieri di vino per superare il limite?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vuoi commettere un omicidio, in questo Paese, basta uscire in macchina e tirarlo sotto..Ti danno l'omicidio colposo e dopo un paio di anni agli arresti doomiciliari sei fuori
> 
> Buscopann


ecco...appunt...


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo sai che bastanotre bicchieri di vino per superare il limite?


sì lo so ma che c'entra? se guidi non devi bere. è più sicuro per tutti. non capisco perchè tutto questo allarmismo.
l'altro giorno un conoscente mi raccontava di aver assistito ad un incidente tra un ragazzo ed un uomo. l'uomo era alterato dall'alcol, senza patente, senza assicurazione. Un nullatenente del posto senza arte ne parte.
a una persona così cosa puoi fare?
se gli togli la macchina magari qualche incidente lo eviti.


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì lo so ma che c'entra? se guidi non devi bere. è più sicuro per tutti. non capisco perchè tutto questo allarmismo.
> l'altro giorno un conoscente mi raccontava di aver assistito ad un incidente tra un ragazzo ed un uomo. l'uomo era alterato dall'alcol, senza patente, senza assicurazione. Un nullatenente del posto senza arte ne parte.
> a una persona così cosa puoi fare?
> se gli togli la macchina magari qualche incidente lo eviti.


Uno così devi prenderlo e condannarlo per il reato commesso..Tu prendi sempre i casi estremi per giustificare una legge che è chiaramente incostituzionale. Lo Stato non può sequestrare un mio bene..E nel caso lo facesse dovrebbe restituirmelo nel momento in cui mi viene ridata la patente

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma no....fino al sequestro no triglia...


sisi

"La grande novità, pertanto, è che chi verrà trovato con un tasso alcolico superiore a *1,5 g/l* subirà, oltre al ritiro della patente ed al regolare processo, anche la confisca della propria automobile a favore dello Stato (art. 240 comma, 2, c.p., _veicolo come cosa servita per commettere il reato_)."

http://legale.guidaconsumatore.com/novita-per-il-cittadino/guida-in-stato-di-ebbrezza-e-confisca-dell%E2%80%99auto/


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sisi
> 
> La grande novità, pertanto, è che chi verrà trovato con un tasso alcolico superiore a *1,5 g/l* subirà, oltre al ritiro della patente ed al regolare processo, anche la confisca della propria automobile a favore dello Stato (art. 240 comma, 2, c.p., _veicolo come cosa servita per commettere il reato_).
> 
> http://legale.guidaconsumatore.com/...da-in-stato-di-ebbrezza-e-confisca-dell’auto/


 come confischerebbe una pistola, presumo


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come confischerebbe una pistola, presumo


presumiamo ci sia una bella differenza...
Peccato che la stessa differenza non c'è se ammazzi unop con la pistola o con la macchina..Segno che anche lo stato riconosce che l'automobile non è un'arma e non puoi confiscarla

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> presumiamo ci sia una bella differenza...
> Peccato che la stessa differenza non c'è se ammazzi unop con la pistola o con la macchina..Segno che anche lo stato riconosce che l'automobile non è un'arma e non puoi confiscarla
> 
> Buscopann


forse meno di quanto sembri a voi


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*triglia*



latriglia ha detto:


> sisi
> 
> "La grande novità, pertanto, è che chi verrà trovato con un tasso alcolico superiore a *1,5 g/l* subirà, oltre al ritiro della patente ed al regolare processo, anche la confisca della propria automobile a favore dello Stato (art. 240 comma, 2, c.p., _veicolo come cosa servita per commettere il reato_)."
> 
> http://legale.guidaconsumatore.com/...da-in-stato-di-ebbrezza-e-confisca-dell’auto/


 





'azz


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno così devi prenderlo e condannarlo per il reato commesso..Tu prendi sempre i casi estremi per giustificare una legge che è chiaramente incostituzionale. Lo Stato non può sequestrare un mio bene..E nel caso lo facesse dovrebbe restituirmelo nel momento in cui mi viene ridata la patente
> 
> Buscopann


francamente io non devo giustificare nulla. però, ripeto, i feriti sono lievi ma potrebbero essere dei morti. SE BEVI NON DEVI GUIDARE. ripetilo come un mantra


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì lo so ma che c'entra? se guidi non devi bere. è più sicuro per tutti. non capisco perchè tutto questo allarmismo.
> l'altro giorno un conoscente mi raccontava di aver assistito ad un incidente tra un ragazzo ed un uomo. l'uomo era alterato dall'alcol, senza patente, senza assicurazione. Un nullatenente del posto senza arte ne parte.
> a una persona così cosa puoi fare?
> se gli togli la macchina magari qualche incidente lo eviti.


 
si vabbè...ma qui si sta parlando di una situazione dove il soggetto è regolare e magari dopo una cena, io ad es. il vino lo reggo perfettamente...è fermato è voilà...mi ritirano tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Ma l'Italia sta copiando le leggi olandesi?


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma l'Italia sta copiando le leggi olandesi?


Si..ma solo quelle cazzute. Quelle buone (e in Olanda ce ne sono parecchie) mica le copia..siamo matti?!

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si vabbè...ma qui si sta parlando di una situazione dove il soggetto è regolare e magari dopo una cena, io ad es. il vino lo reggo perfettamente...è fermato è voilà...mi ritirano tutto.



no calma, se leggi bene la confisca è per un tasso superiore al 1.5, mentre il ritiro della patente scatta a 0.5 ... 

insomma per arrivare a 1.5 ne devi bere di roba eh


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Febbraio 2009)

a uno di faedis hanno confiscato la bici perché pedalava ciocco.


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a uno di faedis hanno confiscato la bici perché pedalava ciocco.


E se vai in giro a piedi ti confiscano le scarpe?

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E se vai in giro a piedi ti confiscano le scarpe?
> 
> Buscopann


E no, le scarpe no


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

*Ienibus*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E no, le scarpe no


con le scarpre che indossi te le dovrebbero confiscare d'ufficio


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2009)

è che da una parte ci indignamo fino  all'esasperazione quando sentiamo degli innumerevoli incidenti con morti ammazzati da persone che si sono messe alla guida ubriache .
c'è chi li manderebbe a morire o sottoporrebbe a torture atroci...e via di cubo.
quando si parla della civilissima _prevenzione_ rendendo vita difficile all'abuso di alcol , ci lamentiamo.
confidiamo nel buon senso di chi ogni volta valuta caso per caso e grado di gravità dll'incidente.


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2009)

*forse è tardi...*

...hanno dato 16 anni al moldavo ubriaco che ammazzò in centro a Roma...speriamo bene...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che da una parte ci indignamo fino  all'esasperazione quando sentiamo degli innumerevoli incidenti con morti ammazzati da persone che si sono messe alla guida ubriache .
> c'è chi li manderebbe a morire o sottoporrebbe a torture atroci...e via di cubo.
> quando si parla della civilissima _prevenzione_ rendendo vita difficile all'abuso di alcol , ci lamentiamo.
> confidiamo nel buon senso di chi ogni volta valuta caso per caso e grado di gravità dll'incidente.



hai ragiun...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che da una parte ci indignamo fino  all'esasperazione quando sentiamo degli innumerevoli incidenti con morti ammazzati da persone che si sono messe alla guida ubriache .
> c'è chi li manderebbe a morire o sottoporrebbe a torture atroci...e via di cubo.
> quando si parla della civilissima _prevenzione_ rendendo vita difficile all'abuso di alcol , ci lamentiamo.
> confidiamo nel buon senso di chi ogni volta valuta caso per caso e grado di gravità dll'incidente.


In effetti valutano caso per caso..
Nel senso che nel caso citato la presenza di testimoni e la non pericolosità del soggetto coinvolto ha fatto sì che la patente gli sia stata ridata in un paio di mesi.
La macchina però l'hanno confiscata..Lo Stato la metterà all'asta e all'asta lui non potrà neanche partecipare.
Insomma..Tin dicono "si...forse abbiamo esagerato" e ti ridanno la patente..La macchina però te la ciulano
Ah si..Il buon senso...

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2009)

*eh sì*



Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti valutano caso per caso..
> Nel senso che nel caso citato la presenza di testimoni e la non pericolosità del soggetto coinvolto ha fatto sì che la patente gli sia stata ridata in un paio di mesi.
> La macchina però l'hanno confiscata..Lo Stato la metterà all'asta e all'asta lui non potrà neanche partecipare.
> Insomma..Tin dicono "si...forse abbiamo esagerato" e ti ridanno la patente..La macchina però te la ciulano
> ...


cose che capitano ai vivi.l'im portante è la salute


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
> Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
> E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente
> 
> Buscopann


L'esproprio non è "simpatico" (ma evidentemente si può fare) ma di certo questa legge ha un potente effetto deterrente. Dalle mie parti ci sono controlli a raffica e quando devo guidare non tocco più un goccio.

Comunque è una condanna esemplare che ad alcuni ha cambiato la vita. Un mio conoscente con problemi con l'alcol ha fatto l'en plein: esproprio dell'auto, ritiro della patente per un anno prorogabile, 8mila euro di multa + spese processuali a carico. Mi ha detto d'aver provato una tale vergogna di se stesso da decidersi, per la prima volta nella vita, a rivolgersi agli alcolisti anonimi. 
Sua sorella è convinta che sia la miglior cosa che gli sia capitata.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> L'esproprio non è "simpatico" (ma evidentemente si può fare) ma di certo questa legge ha un potente effetto deterrente. Dalle mie parti ci sono controlli a raffica e quando devo guidare non tocco più un goccio.
> 
> Comunque è una condanna esemplare che ad alcuni ha cambiato la vita. Un mio conoscente con problemi con l'alcol ha fatto l'en plein: esproprio dell'auto, ritiro della patente per un anno prorogabile, 8mila euro di multa + spese processuali a carico. Mi ha detto d'aver provato una tale vergogna di se stesso da decidersi, per la prima volta nella vita, a rivolgersi agli alcolisti anonimi.
> Sua sorella è convinta che sia la miglior cosa che gli sia capitata.


non è che ha deciso di sua sponte... ma è stato obbligato a seguire i corsi per riavere la patente. idem mio cugino che, però, finita la lezione, invitava tutti gli altri partecipanti al corso. in osteria a bere vino...


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che a deciso di sua sponte... ma è stato obbligato a seguire i corsi. idem mio cugino che, però, finita la lezione invitava tutti gli altri in osteria a bere vino...


Sì, ci sono degli step di verifica (ecco perchè la sospensione della patente è prorogabile). Comunque lui ha preso seriamente la cosa perchè con quella vicenda si è reso conto d'aver toccato il fondo. Da poco più di 5 o 6 mesi è sobrio e ha pure cambiato giro di frequentazioni.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

è lo stesso tipo di ragionamento che si è fatto nel topic sullo stupro..
sperzonalizzare la questione e dire che non è corretto espropriare il mezzo...a meno che non sia perchè viene ritenuto un corpo del reato come una pistola appunto e devono essere fatti degli accertamenti sulla macchina...


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2009)

*personalmente,*



Aleluja ha detto:


> è lo stesso tipo di ragionamento che si è fatto nel topic sullo stupro..
> sperzonalizzare la questione e dire che non è corretto espropriare il mezzo...a meno che non sia perchè viene ritenuto un corpo del reato come una pistola appunto e devono essere fatti degli accertamenti sulla macchina...


sono d'accordo con l'esproprio del mezzo: se guidi ubriaco sei un potenziale assassino e la tua auto è potenzialmente un'arma di "distruzione" di massa.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono degli step di verifica (ecco perchè la sospensione della patente è prorogabile). Comunque lui ha preso seriamente la cosa perchè con quella vicenda si è reso conto d'aver toccato il fondo. Da poco più di 5 o 6 mesi è sobrio e ha pure cambiato giro di frequentazioni.


 "solo" questo è un grande risultato


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con l'esproprio del mezzo: se guidi ubriaco sei un potenziale assassino e la tua auto è potenzialmente un'arma di "distruzione" di massa.


dici che se ti getto una lavatrice in testa dal mio balcone mi espropriano della lavatrice?
a me sembra solo un apunizione in più...per gli omicidi/lesioni ecc..c'è la galera. pena veloce, giusta e sicura...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Febbraio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con l'esproprio del mezzo: se guidi ubriaco sei un potenziale assassino e la tua auto è potenzialmente un'arma di "distruzione" di massa.


Se tu Stato mi espropri di qualcosa, mi devi dare il controvalore di quella cosa. 
Altrimenti, nel momento in cui mi ridai la patente, mi devi ridare ciò che mi hai portato via!
Questa è una legge giusta. Quella attuale è un FURTO LEGALIZZATO

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> cose che capitano ai vivi.l'im portante è la salute


Si,si..vallo a raccontare a chi non ha una lira che l'ìimportante è la salute

Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> dici che se ti getto una lavatrice in testa dal mio balcone mi espropriano della lavatrice?
> a me sembra solo un apunizione in più...per gli omicidi/lesioni ecc..c'è la galera. *pena veloce, giusta e sicura*...








   ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Non ti espropriano della lavatrice ma magari ti fanno un tso...   (*scherzo*)

Certo che è una punizione in più ma a mio avviso perfino migliore del carcere (che non definirei affatto una pena veloce, tantomeno giusta nè sicura.. e con questa affermazione che spesso non trova alcun riscontro nella realtà, anche tu fai come tutti l'operazione di portare acqua al tuo mulino). 

*E' un provvedimento che va a toglierti qualcosa di tuo*, qualcosa che ha in genere una grande importanza ed utilità per te e questo dovrebbe farti ragionare sul fatto che questo "qualcosa" è comunque infinitamente inferiore a "quel qualcosa" che rischi di togliere (o hai già tolto) a qualcuno che ha solo avuto la sfortuna di scontrarsi con te mentre non eri lucido per guidare. 
Quindi io ci trovo perfino una valenza "educativa", certo spietata lo ammetto, ma è servito a qualcosa finora fare campagne culturali sulla sicurezza nelle strade? Scommetto che chi subisce una volta l'esproprio dell'auto, difficilmente ne subirà un secondo perchè correggerà le sue abitudini se non vuole andare a piedi per l'impossibilità di aquistare un'auto all'anno.


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se tu Stato mi espropri di qualcosa, mi devi dare il controvalore di quella cosa.
> Altrimenti, nel momento in cui mi ridai la patente, mi devi ridare ciò che mi hai portato via!
> Questa è una legge giusta. Quella attuale è un FURTO LEGALIZZATO
> 
> Buscopann


Se io "caro estinto" vengo espropriato della vita, quale controvalore mi spetta? 
E cosa spetta ai miei familiari per quel che poteva essere e non sarà mai??


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se io "caro estinto" vengo espropriato della vita, quale controvalore mi spetta?
> E cosa spetta ai miei familiari per quel che poteva essere e non sarà mai??


 la galera dell'imputato di quel reato....


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se tu Stato mi espropri di qualcosa, mi devi dare il *controvalore* di quella cosa.
> Altrimenti, nel momento in cui mi ridai la patente, mi devi ridare ciò che mi hai portato via!
> Questa è una legge giusta. Quella attuale è un FURTO LEGALIZZATO
> 
> Buscopann





Vulvia ha detto:


> Se io "caro estinto" vengo espropriato della vita, quale controvalore mi spetta?
> E cosa spetta ai miei familiari per quel che poteva essere e non sarà mai??





reale ha detto:


> *la galera dell'imputato di quel reato*....


Vaglielo a dire al caro estinto e ai suoi familiari che la galera per il colpevole sia un controvalore equo.

Mi pare che *l'unica condanna per omicidio* in Italia che è stata comminata ad un pirata della strata, colpevole d'aver travolto e ucciso due ragazzi sia stata di circa *10 anni* (se non ricordo male) + risarcimento, poi magari con gli sconti di pena uno è anche fuori prima.. ti sembra un controvalore??
Voglio vedere se t'ammazzassero un familiare o fossi tu a dipartire anzitempo...


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire al caro estinto e ai suoi familiari che la galera per il colpevole sia un controvalore equo.
> 
> Mi pare che *l'unica condanna per omicidio* in Italia che è stata comminata ad un pirata della strata, colpevole d'aver travolto e ucciso due ragazzi sia stata di circa *10 anni* (se non ricordo male) + risarcimento, poi magari con gli sconti di pena uno è anche fuori prima.. ti sembra un controvalore??
> Voglio vedere se t'ammazzassero un familiare o fossi tu a dipartire anzitempo...


 quindi? pena di morte?
perchè sposti il discorso su una giustizia che non funziona? non c'entra nulla col dolore dei familiari o di quanto controvalore si abbia diritto di avere perchè in conclusione nemmeno la morte di chi ti ha ucciso un familiare è un controvalore equo..forse la morte di tutti i suoi consanguinei, vicini di casa e connazionoali lo sarebbe?


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi? pena di morte?
> perchè sposti il discorso su una giustizia che non funziona? non c'entra nulla col dolore dei familiari o di quanto controvalore si abbia diritto di avere perchè in conclusione nemmeno la morte di chi ti ha ucciso un familiare è un controvalore equo..forse la morte di tutti i suoi consanguinei, vicini di casa e connazionoali lo sarebbe?


Affatto.

Ho evidentemente contestato il concetto di controvalore. 
Poichè è impossibile stabilire un controvalore della vita, ritengo che che lo Stato, in caso di esproprio in quanto pena corrispondente, non debba essere tenuto a dare un controvalore in denaro per l'auto.


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Affatto.
> 
> Ho evidentemente contestato il concetto di controvalore.
> Poichè è impossibile stabilire un controvalore della vita, ritengo che che lo Stato, in caso di esproprio in quanto pena corrispondente, non debba essere tenuto a dare un controvalore in denaro per l'auto.


però al contempo stai dicendo che lo stato non è tenuto a dare un controvalore, ma comunque il controvalore al reato l'ha già dato....quindi almeno a dare un valore in termini di proprietà sei d'accordo...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusa..ma ti devono ritirare la patente.,.Non la macchina.
> 
> E' come se io vado a rubare in casa di qualcuno e lo Stato mi pignora i mobili..Ma che kazzo di legge è?!
> Deve impedire alle persone di guidare attraverso il ritiro della patente..Ma non puoi piortarmi via qualcosa di MIA proprietà! Ma stiamo scherzando?!
> ...


 se non la 'sai' usare l'auto, meglio che non ce l'hai....


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
> Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
> E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente
> 
> Buscopann


Mi pare giusto. Provocare un incidente perchè si è in stato di ebbrezza è molto grave. Ed è legittima la misura atta a scoraggiare chi mette a repentaglio la vita degli altri.
Hai mai avuto amici o parenti uccisi o feriti dalla leggerezza di questi individui? Non te lo auguro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...Se si fa un incidente in cui ci sono feriti (anche lievi) e avete un tasso alcolemico superiore al consentito vi sequestrano non solo la patente, ma lo Stato vi confisca il mezzo e lo mette all'asta?!
> Ma può essere costituzionale una legge del genere?! E' un esproprio vero e proprio.
> E' successo a dei parenti di una conoscente
> 
> Buscopann


 io la sapevo cosi
non e' necessario l'incidente con feriti lievi
basta anche un semplice controllo con etilometro e se sei sopra l'1,8 (che e' tanto credetemi) scatta la confisca del mezzo solo se e' intestato alla persona a cui viene contestata l'infrazione pero' (esempio se giro con l'auto intestata a mio padre non possono confiscarmela)
x l'incidente con feriti lievi se ti trovano sopra il limite consentito (0.5) non so come funzioni....sapevo che scatta il ritiro dai 3 ai 6 mesi della patente...ma sulla confisca nn sono informato


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2009)

D'altronde colpire il portafoglio è l'unico metodo che si ha per impedire a certe teste di cavolo di guidare ...così anche i genitori, responsabili di aver tirato su certi deficienti rispondono del danno, e ci pensano due volte prima di dare l'auto ai figli.
Insomma, se il figlio è una testa di minchia, il genitore ne deve pagare le conseguenze economiche. Fermo restando che la responsabilità penale è invece personale.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde colpire il portafoglio è l'unico metodo che si ha per impedire a certe teste di cavolo di guidare ...così anche i genitori, responsabili di aver tirato su certi deficienti rispondono del danno, e ci pensano due volte prima di dare l'auto ai figli.
> Insomma, se il figlio è una testa di minchia, il genitore ne deve pagare le conseguenze economiche. Fermo restando che la responsabilità penale è invece personale.


 
sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> però al contempo stai dicendo che lo stato non è tenuto a dare un controvalore, ma comunque il controvalore al reato l'ha già dato....quindi almeno a dare un valore in termini di proprietà sei d'accordo...


Se contesto il concetto di controvalore significa che me ne frego altamente della sua applicazione, della proprietà di chi si vede togliere l'auto e del suo diritto ad ottenere un "equivalente" corrispettivo in denaro. Per me, il valore simbolico di questa pena sta tutto in questo esproprio percepito come "ingiusto". 
Questa condizione di "iniquità" può almeno lontanamente avvicinare il reo all'ingiustizia non quantificabile, pertanto mai risarcibile in modo "equivalente", subita da chi muore, resta paralizzato o finisce in coma per anni perchè un altro guidava ubriaco.
Riesci a fare una stima dell'imponderabile? Troviamo il modo di chiedere a Dio (o chi per lui) un calcolo attuariale? E tu vuoi che lo Stato ti valuti la macchina su Quattroruote?


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde colpire il portafoglio è l'unico metodo che si ha per impedire a certe teste di cavolo di guidare ...così anche i genitori, responsabili di aver tirato su certi deficienti rispondono del danno, e ci pensano due volte prima di dare l'auto ai figli.
> Insomma, se il figlio è una testa di minchia, il genitore ne deve pagare le conseguenze economiche. Fermo restando che la responsabilità penale è invece personale.


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde colpire il portafoglio è l'unico metodo che si ha per impedire a certe teste di cavolo di guidare ...così anche i genitori, responsabili di aver tirato su certi deficienti rispondono del danno, e ci pensano due volte prima di dare l'auto ai figli.
> Insomma, se il figlio è una testa di minchia, il genitore ne deve pagare le conseguenze economiche. Fermo restando che la responsabilità penale è invece personale.


 sarebbe anche giusto
pero' se devi colpire chi nn ha niente e di conseguenza nn paghera' mai iente tanto vale ritirargli l'auto direttamente


----------



## Old reale (4 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se contesto il concetto di controvalore significa che me ne frego altamente della sua applicazione, della proprietà di chi si vede togliere l'auto e del suo diritto ad ottenere un "equivalente" corrispettivo in denaro. Per me, il valore simbolico di questa pena sta tutto in questo esproprio percepito come "ingiusto".
> Questa condizione di "iniquità" può almeno lontanamente avvicinare il reo all'ingiustizia non quantificabile, pertanto mai risarcibile in modo "equivalente", subita da chi muore, resta paralizzato o finisce in coma per anni perchè un altro guidava ubriaco.
> Riesci a fare una stima dell'imponderabile? Troviamo il modo di chiedere a Dio (o chi per lui) un calcolo attuariale? E tu vuoi che lo Stato ti valuti la macchina su Quattroruote?


 no, io vado a monte...non sono io che ho detto che lo stato dovrebbe dare un controvalore, ma che dovrebbe garantire giustizia secondo leggi che prevedano la galera, non l'esproprio...


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, io vado a monte...non sono io che ho detto che lo stato dovrebbe dare un controvalore, ma che dovrebbe garantire giustizia secondo leggi che prevedano la galera, non l'esproprio...


Ossignur.. proprio a premessa di tutto quel che ho scritto poi, ho espresso proprio a te che io invece sono favorevole al provvedimento dell'esproprio.
Quindi, direi che tu ti tieni la tua idea e io mi tengo la mia. E tante care cose.


----------



## Old reale (4 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ossignur.. proprio a premessa di tutto quel che ho scritto poi, ho espresso proprio a te che io invece sono favorevole al provvedimento dell'esproprio.
> Quindi, direi che tu ti tieni la tua idea e io mi tengo la mia. E tante care cose.


 ma che atteggiamento è? tante cose care anche a te, grazie


----------

